# New setup substrate choice



## John Starkey (23 May 2008)

Hi all, i have just purchased two 9ltr bags of the new ada amazonia 2 soil is anyone using this soil ? if so how are you getting on with it,regards john.


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 May 2008)

I've got original Amazonia.  I have heard reports on APC of 2 breaking up more for a couple of people compared to original, but only a couple so they may be isolated cases.  I have a feeling you may be a pioneer over here as it only just seems to have come over here.  Please report back how you get on.


----------

